# P-P-P Pennhurst



## treemandan (Apr 7, 2010)

A few shots of the old VA hospital I mentioned last week. Said to be haunted and even featured on the TV show Ghostbusters.
They started up a mulch factory down there and I have been dumping there. A guy said they will start charging eventually, I said " You can't charge me, I'm OD" That's Original Dumper to those who don't know.
Anyway, it don't look like much from a distance









But when you get up on it is when the chills set in


----------



## treemandan (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't count the number of buildings, it seems to go on forever


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd love to go exploring in those buildings. 

I can't believe how so many places like this just go to waste. There's a place similar to that down near Charlottesville, Va. I've seen pics of too, haven't been there yet though.


Here's a cool site with a bunch of inside pictures. They have alot of other coolplaces on there too. http://www.opacity.us/site30_pennhurst_state_school.htm


----------



## mikemcC (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice pics! I have been there before and it is definitely a very creepy place.


----------



## NCTREE (Apr 8, 2010)

i'll give you 100 bucks to campout in one of those buildings for the night.


----------



## tjbier (Apr 8, 2010)

That place would have been nice in it's hay day huh, too bad they let it go to :censored:.
Thanks for posting it.


----------

